# Pics of GMC 5500



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

Pics of one of our new twins:


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

Side View:


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

How do you like it? What size plow? Looks good.


----------



## TrailK10 (Oct 1, 2002)

Thats Gotta be a Fun Toy!!!!!!


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*wheels*

you need some CHROMIES for that


----------



## TrailK10 (Oct 1, 2002)

Id take that over a 550 no doubt about it.


----------



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

awesome truck, i agree it neeeds some chrome


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Nice truck Foz .How is the overall performace of the truck? Have been hearing that it gets very bad millage because of some defect that they have to fix.So what is the set up on the truck what kind of dump is it an auto.How does it drive and is it easy to manuver?


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

1. Plows are 10 ft wide vee, approx 35" tall

2. I did take it over a 550. Needed to add a second dump so we ended up trading 1 F550 for 2 of the GMC 5500. F550 wasn't a bad truck, but local service is not even in the same ballgame as our local GMC dealer. The GMC trucks are a completely different class of truck, more like a larger truck as oppossed to the Ford being an overgrown 1 ton. Time will tell, we had 4WD on Ford & GMC are 2 wheel, but we spec'd to our needs. Will update as we get more use of them.

3. Trucks have a 6 speed manual tranny & first couple of tanks we are getting about 10 MPG as seen in pic - loaded with salt & plow on front. To compare, the Ford F550 was getting 7 - 8 MPG.

4. GMC are as manuverable as a reg cab pickup, in fact I think they turn better than my pickups


----------



## TrailK10 (Oct 1, 2002)

Chrome don't get ya home and definetly doesn't get any work done. It would sure look good and may get you laid though.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

too bad gm dosen't have them in 4 X 4 yet i like the way you can get at the engine and the cab console.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Is it a gas or diesel?
Dino


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

Both are 6.6 Duramax Diesel


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

Those are some nice trucks, Chrome would be nice but it looks good the way they are. I plan to get one in the spring.


----------



## Fine Lines Lawn (Mar 14, 2001)

WOW!!!


----------

